# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Humidipak - WARNING

## MandoAblyss

Humidipaks can leak, and may damage wood.

This morning I found a mess (see photo) on a shelf in my music room where I had stored about 20 Humidipak envelopes, some in the black cloth pouches.

If this had been inside an instrument or case...

I generally like Planet Waves products. These Humidipaks were over two years old, but they were sitting undisturbed on a shelf and the outer paper envelope apparently just dissolved and leaked, a lot. I don't think the contents are corrosive, but 100% humidity maintained on the surface of wood causes finish damage, warping, blistering and delamination, mold growth, and more.

If I still lived in a climate requiring winter humidification, or summer de-humidification, I would consider Humidipaks. They are convenient, effective, generally not messy, (and expensive). But I'd take the following precautions:

 - check frequently in the case or instrument to find trouble early; do not set and forget over the winter or store indefinitely

 - if the Humidipak contents crystallize, throw it away and don't try to recharge in a steamy shower room for instance to extend the life and save some bucks; the sharp crystals can cut the paper envelope leading to leakage

 - once you open the foil packaging, write the date on the Humidipak and discard it after a year, even if the contents still seem the proper peanut butter or paste consistency; the paper envelope can rot over time and then leak.

There have not been many recent posts about problems with Humidipaks since the improved version was introduced around 2008. I believe all my Humidipaks were the new version.

----------

Nevin, 

parula1017

----------


## Mando Muffin

Thank you for the heads up....I bought 6 humidpacks last spring and just checked on them....one is leaking like a sieve!   Thank God I hadn't put it in the case.

Not going to take any chances with the rest of them.   Think I'll get a couple Oasis type - a guy a pick with swears by them and trust them in his Collings Ds.

MM





> Humidipaks can leak, and may damage wood.
> 
> This morning I found a mess (see photo) on a shelf in my music room where I had stored about 20 Humidipak envelopes, some in the black cloth pouches.
> 
> If this had been inside an instrument or case...
> 
> I generally like Planet Waves products. These Humidipaks were over two years old, but they were sitting undisturbed on a shelf and the outer paper envelope apparently just dissolved and leaked, a lot. I don't think the contents are corrosive, but 100% humidity maintained on the surface of wood causes finish damage, warping, blistering and delamination, mold growth, and more.
> 
> If I still lived in a climate requiring winter humidification, or summer de-humidification, I would consider Humidipaks. They are convenient, effective, generally not messy, (and expensive). But I'd take the following precautions:
> ...

----------


## CPRSquared

> Humidipaks can leak, and may damage wood.
> 
> This morning I found a mess (see photo) on a shelf in my music room where I had stored about 20 Humidipak envelopes, some in the black cloth pouches.
> 
> If this had been inside an instrument or case...
> 
> I generally like Planet Waves products. These Humidipaks were over two years old, but they were sitting undisturbed on a shelf and the outer paper envelope apparently just dissolved and leaked, a lot. I don't think the contents are corrosive, but 100% humidity maintained on the surface of wood causes finish damage, warping, blistering and delamination, mold growth, and more.
> 
> If I still lived in a climate requiring winter humidification, or summer de-humidification, I would consider Humidipaks. They are convenient, effective, generally not messy, (and expensive). But I'd take the following precautions:
> ...


Hello MandoAblyss, I'm the Business Development Director at Boveda. I noticed your post and I wanted to help you out. Sorry for the leakers, I'd like to do my best to correct the problem. 

While we have 200% quality control with human hands, some seal issues or punctures can happen between our factory and where they're packaged for D'Addario. Failures are exceedingly rare, but they can happen when we have a fluid inside a pouch.

I'd like to send you replacements for the leakers. And if happen to still have any of that batch, please locate the 3 or 4 digit code printed in black on the back, above the RH. This will let me know what formula it is, one of which did have a tendency for sharp edges of the contents, an issue we've corrected in the last 12 months. 

Please PM me your address and number of damaged packs and I'll get them out to you. Again, these will be an updated formula direct from our factory, so they'll be perfect for the usual dependable service! 

Cheers! Charlie

----------

Joe K, 

MandoAblyss, 

PaulBills

----------


## Jeff Mando

I may be in a minority here, but I NEVER PUT ANYTHING WET OR DAMP anywhere near my instruments.  It scares me.  Humidifiers, sponges, etc., all sound very well intentioned, but you are asking for leaks, stains, or more serious damage, IMHO.  Nothing but a marketing gimmick that came out 30 or so years ago....and I cringed then, too.  I don't want to damage my case, let alone my instrument!

----------

Ivan Kelsall, 

lflngpicker, 

Richard500

----------


## bigskygirl

I keep wet, damp things away from my instruments too.  I have had a few humidipaks leak, usually old ones.  Recently I was going thru my cases since the weather has turned dry and discovered one of my oasis is leaking.  I keep it in the case and it's not near the mandolin but I'll be replacing that as well.  I may just go back to a sponge or damp-it to avoid any disasters.  Also looking into getting a small humidifier for the room, would help me as well as humidity has gone from around 50 to 30% so I'm feeling it too.

----------


## mandroid

I'm 2 Blocks South of the  Columbia River Estuary .. lack of humidity is not an issue.

----------


## fatt-dad

I don't humidify either.  nice public service OP though.

f-d

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MandoAblyss

Boveda and D'Addario (Planet Waves) truly stand behind their humidity control product and have contacted me.

Turns out both the hygroscopic contents and outer membrane have been improved since I bought mine years ago and now the sound hole suspension pouch is constructed from liquid-proof but vapor-permeable Goretex. I am reassured that a leak is significantly less likely.

The "Planet Waves Humidipak for Guitars" video at http://www.bovedainc.com/videos/ explains the evolution of the new product very well.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## David M.

Just had this happen INSIDE my Martin D-35 last week and in communication with D'Addario.  I use a sponge in a film canister with holes and a Dampit for my mandolin, but tried this for my guitar since I'm in the midwest and super dry here in winter.  Bought it in fall 2015 and it worked well.  Then, one of the bags in the replacements I bought 3 weeks ago leaked and made a real mess.  D'Addario has been responsive so far and said they will make it right.

I have concerns about what will happen to the bracing and kerfing over time.  So, lots of unknowns still.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Damn, I just spent a fortune on humidipaks and the envelopes to try and maintain a finicky Taylor. This does not make me all warm and fuzzy inside. They haven't been opened, I might just return them.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## pops1

Another reason to humidify the house instead of every instrument. :Mandosmiley:

----------

Charlieshafer, 

Jim, 

lflngpicker

----------


## PJ Doland

I can't believe those things are still on the market. I had a Larrivee guitar that was ruined by those humidipaks a number of years ago. D'Addario made good on it (and paid for me to replace the instrument), but you would think they would have totally pulled the product by now.

----------

lflngpicker, 

parula1017

----------


## Andrew B. Carlson

Haven't had a sponge baggie leak yet. Wring em out till they don't drip, and it's 'virtually' impossible to have leak.

----------

Jim, 

Richard500, 

Tom Haywood

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

An old thread resurrected, but pretty timely buy the looks of it. It's a bit of a 'Schrodinger's cat' situation - until you open the case,you don't know what state your mandolin is going to be in. Best leave 'em on the outside ?, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                                 Ivan :Wink:

----------

parula1017

----------


## Barry Wilson

I have a specific humidifier for my guitar. in many of my cases I took one of my wax applicator pads (auto detailer here) and wet them and put inside a ziploc bag with holes punctured. just check them now and again to see if it is damp. The Taylor guitar I have is the one I have to watch most as well...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I can't believe those things are still on the market. I had a Larrivee guitar that was ruined by those humidipaks a number of years ago. D'Addario made good on it (and paid for me to replace the instrument), but you would think they would have totally pulled the product by now.


Actually D' Addario doesn't make them (they market one model) and they aren't just used in the musical instrument world. A Taylor repair shop I took mine too suggested them. I'd never heard of them.

----------


## jetsedgwick

darn.  just bought a few of these a few days ago.

----------


## Consecon

I had an Oasis for my guitar and loved it, until it ruptured and left water marks.
My guitar now has a planet waves. They are easier when it comes to preventing leaks, by allowing one to remove the sponge and meter the dampness.
My mandolin has a Dampit. It's easy to shake out excess moisture to guard against leaks.

----------


## David M.

> Just had this happen INSIDE my Martin D-35 last week and in communication with D'Addario.  I use a sponge in a film canister with holes and a Dampit for my mandolin, but tried this for my guitar since I'm in the midwest and super dry here in winter.  Bought it in fall 2015 and it worked well.  Then, one of the bags in the replacements I bought 3 weeks ago leaked and made a real mess.  D'Addario has been responsive so far and said they will make it right.
> 
> I have concerns about what will happen to the bracing and kerfing over time.  So, lots of unknowns still.


UPDATE:  Well, the guitar was able to be cleaned up by my very articulate luthier.  He removed the pickup and cleaned it up, then vacuumed and wiped until the particles in the guitar were gone.  I haven't seen it yet, but he said it looks OK, but has some leeched staining.  Doesn't see any structural or exterior finish issues (yet, at least).

D'Addario is in the process of payment to the music store and I hope it doesn't go too long because they won't release the guitar until payment.

These things are made for D'Addario by Boveda and big in the cigar/tobacco and food storage industry.

----------


## lflngpicker

I too am thankful for the post and the resurrection thereof.  Taylor Guitars encourages humidification strongly, so I did so thinking it was important to maintain the warranty relationship.  I am so glad that not all of you subscribe to this practice.  My 40 year old, top of the line, Guild D55 has never had such treatment in my so cal home and I have had no issues of any kind with the top, seams, bridge.  I am removing my Humidipacks from my instrument cases as we speak.

----------


## Emmett Marshall

I've been using these "Boveda" humipacks for a few years and never had one leak.  I hope that my luck continues to hold out. :Disbelief:

----------


## ddawson2010

If we can be of any additional service or you do have issue with our Two Way Humidification System, please let us know.  You can email me directly - don.dawson2@daddario.com

----------


## David M.

Update:  Finally got the D-35 back from the shop and the tech cleaned it as well as he could.  Still VERY evident and looks like greasy stains inside.  Now, the lacquer on the outside of the body feels like it's cracking at the binding.  Martin indicated that if any issues ever happen that are at all related to this, the warranty is void.  Looks like I'm going to have to have more conversations with D'Addario and/or Boveda.

----------


## Timbofood

David, what a shame! Trying to take care of a valued instrument and it bit you.
It appears that Mr. Dawson is trying to make things right but, damage is damage and things may never really be "right",you will always think about it. 
I feel for you.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## ddawson2010

> Update:  Finally got the D-35 back from the shop and the tech cleaned it as well as he could.  Still VERY evident and looks like greasy stains inside.  Now, the lacquer on the outside of the body feels like it's cracking at the binding.  Martin indicated that if any issues ever happen that are at all related to this, the warranty is void.  Looks like I'm going to have to have more conversations with D'Addario and/or Boveda.


David - i sent you an email further to your note. Let me know if I can be of further assistance.

----------


## Timothy S

So sorry to see this! Yet, also glad D'Addario is quick to serve their customers. 
I've been using Humidipaks for years in both guitar and mandolin cases. Haven't had any issues so far. 
Wishing you the best.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> I can't believe those things are still on the market. I had a Larrivee guitar that was ruined by those humidipaks a number of years ago. D'Addario made good on it (and paid for me to replace the instrument), but you would think they would have totally pulled the product by now.


Wow, surprised to hear they replaced the instrument!  Didn't think their liability would go that far.  They must sell enough of these things to pay the occasional claim and still come out ahead.....

Let me weigh my options........greasy, stained wood or cracked wood?  Or just take a chance and do nothing like they did in the old days......

----------


## Phil Goodson

Just an additional thought.  I've used Humidipaks for a while with good results.

I never put the packs inside the instrument and I always position the pack such that with the mando case in its usual storage position, any leakage will run AWAY from the instrument.   
May be hard to do in some cases, but always worked for me.
But still, I've never actually had any leakage.

Just a thought for consideration. :Smile:

----------


## Emmett Marshall

> Wow, surprised to hear they replaced the instrument!  Didn't think their liability would go that far.  They must sell enough of these things to pay the occasional claim and still come out ahead.....
> 
> Let me weigh my options........greasy, stained wood or cracked wood?  Or just take a chance and do nothing like they did in the old days......


I'm not a lawyer, but if the proper/intended use of someone's product ruined my instrument for good, I'd think it would be very reasonable to expect them to replace my instrument.  I've been using the humid packs for several years without incident, and I'm pretty careful about it.  I would never travel with them though because I think changes in altitude or pressure, or knocking them around, is just asking for trouble.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Just an average guy who likes stringed instruments, but I keep seeing and hearing all these red flags -- yet, people seem fine with using the product, knowing the risk..........................I'm a little confused to say the least.   :Confused: 

Reminds me of the various prescription ads on tv, where they list the disclaimer/side effects at the end of the commercial, some sound quite deadly to me, yet people seem to require the supposed benefit in spite of the warning............ :Disbelief: 

My dad died of skin cancer 8 years ago, yet my sister is addicted to going to the tanning booth.  I personally don't think it even looks good, but that's another story.  I asked her what's up with the tanning booth thing, she confessed, "ya get a buzz from it!"
Didn't know that......................... :Cool: 

Anyway, sorry to get off topic.  I guess a ruined guitar is not as bad as skin cancer, but why ask for trouble? :Chicken:

----------


## Emmett Marshall

> Just an average guy who likes stringed instruments, but I keep seeing and hearing all these red flags -- yet, people seem fine with using the product, knowing the risk..........................I'm a little confused to say the least.


I'd wager that the percentage of people having issues with this product is quite minuscule.  More often than not, for every one person who comes online and reports a negative experience, there are thousands more who have not had that experience. In the light of that, my experience has been positive and I expect that it will continue to be. I do believe that it is possible to take a product like this and easily increase the likelihood of having problems.  Whoever manufactures this product would have probably discontinued it by now if they had to continually eat the cost of numerous, expensive musical instruments and humidors full of expensive cigars.

----------


## David M.

> Just an average guy who likes stringed instruments, but I keep seeing and hearing all these red flags -- yet, people seem fine with using the product, knowing the risk..........................I'm a little confused to say the least.  
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry to get off topic.  I guess a ruined guitar is not as bad as skin cancer, but why ask for trouble?


Do you REALLY think that if I had seen or heard about issues of leakage prior to this experience I would have used them in my 20+ yr old Martin?

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## Londy

Has anyone had issues with dampit?

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Do you REALLY think that if I had seen or heard about issues of leakage prior to this experience I would have used them in my 20+ yr old Martin?


Exactly my point.  Reminds me of these late-night lawyer commercials about class action lawsuits concerning a variety of products, often weight loss products that messed up peoples' heart valves resulting in death -- I often say, yep, I remember that infomercial, but don't remember the part about it being dangerous......

Another legal question would be where does the liability of a product end if used according to instructions.  Or, how about if used incorrectly?  Hard to say, IMHO.  Should the purchase of a $5 product entitle you to a new guitar, if it leaks?  Or simply a $5 refund?

OTOH, a quart of whiskey will kill you if you drink it all down in an hour, but most people know not to do that.  A bottle of rubbing compound will ruin your car's paint job if used incorrectly -- but, should they buy you a new car?  I personally don't know the answers or the logic involved.  Fair is fair, but how do you define fair?  This issue has me confused, because if it were my company, after the first guitar refund, I would put an end to it.  Unless, like I say, there are selling so much of this stuff, they are still coming out ahead........same strategy used by the big car companies, etc..... :Disbelief:

----------


## stevedenver

> Exactly my point.  Reminds me of these late-night lawyer commercials about class action lawsuits concerning a variety of products, often weight loss products that messed up peoples' heart valves resulting in death -- I often say, yep, I remember that infomercial, but don't remember the part about it being dangerous......
> 
> Another legal question would be where does the liability of a product end if used according to instructions.  Or, how about if used incorrectly?  Hard to say, IMHO.  Should the purchase of a $5 product entitle you to a new guitar, if it leaks?  Or simply a $5 refund?
> 
> OTOH, a quart of whiskey will kill you if you drink it all down in an hour, but most people know not to do that.  A bottle of rubbing compound will ruin your car's paint job if used incorrectly -- but, should they buy you a new car?  I personally don't know the answers or the logic involved.  Fair is fair, but how do you define fair?  This issue has me confused, because if it were my company, after the first guitar refund, I would put an end to it.  Unless, like I say, there are selling so much of this stuff, they are still coming out ahead........same strategy used by the big car companies, etc.....


Well, I imagine there's a liability disclaimer, in the warranty, usually not read or understood by the consumer.  Sometimes not valid due to certain laws, such as magnusson moss. But otherwise, if a five dollar product ruins your five k guitar, when used as directed, you bet. Because something is the foreseeable result is why. And of course, what it takes to make the person whole, i.e. A new paint job, not a new car.

As the guy that has written these warranties, I can say simply, they are written to protect the company, while giving a consumer a good feeling.  Big difference between limited warranty and unconditional, legally, less so on a fancy printed piece of paper that looks great and offers little. Even martins warranty does not protect against cracking wood under any condition.


Fwiw, I wish daddario had made some effort with me when it's micro tuner dissolved varnish on my brentrup headstock, despite an explicit statement that it was safe for finishes. I posted this long ago when it's new micro tuner was touted on this board.

----------


## PaulBills

I just keep one of those silica sachets in my case, they come free with shoes n stuff :D seems to work

----------


## fentonjames

> I just keep one of those silica sachets in my case, they come free with shoes n stuff :D seems to work


good god, don't do that!  they are designed to remove moisture, you need the opposite.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> I just keep one of those silica sachets in my case, they come free with shoes n stuff :D seems to work


 Maybe Brampton is one of those damp and misty places we see in the old Sherlock Holmes movies.

----------

houseworker

----------


## JosephRomano

I used to maintain numerous case and sound hole humidifiers during the winter. It's tedious and takes too much time. This year I bought an evaporative room humidifier that holds 4 gallons. It keeps the room where I have my guitars and mandolins at a safe humidity level and I only need fill it every few days. It was quite liberating and the instruments are happy.

----------


## JosephRomano

You know, one of those micro tuners from D'Addario ate the finish on the headstock of a Maingard guitar I had a few years ago. Not safe at all.

----------


## lloving

> I used to maintain numerous case and sound hole humidifiers during the winter. It's tedious and takes too much time. This year I bought an evaporative room humidifier that holds 4 gallons. It keeps the room where I have my guitars and mandolins at a safe humidity level and I only need fill it every few days. It was quite liberating and the instruments are happy.


Exactly. Manage the environment that the instrument lives in most of the time and you will be OK. Traveling musicians on the other hand, that's another story. For them it would seem an in case humidity management system would be required. Since Humidipak goes "both ways" its an ideal solution as long as it does not leak. My fingers are crossed since I use the Humidipak system in my travel cases.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Since Humidipak goes "both ways" its an ideal solution as long as it does not leak. My fingers are crossed since I use the Humidipak system in my travel cases.


Hard to argue with such a loyal fanbase.......

Or to rephrase it another way -- tobacco is the greatest, up until you get lung cancer....................or mouth, brain, etc.... :Crying:

----------


## lloving

> Hard to argue with such a loyal fanbase.......
> 
> Or to rephrase it another way -- tobacco is the greatest, up until you get lung cancer....................or mouth, brain, etc....


So.... The Humidipak is going to leak in your opinion. Its inevitable, so to speak, so should be avoided?

----------


## Jeff Mando

I think you should do your own due diligence and decide your own level of comfort.  I'm sure the percentages are in your favor that nothing will ever happen, probably about equal to dropping your mandolin accidentally on concrete.  I probably obsess too much, but that's what makes it a good hobby, isn't it? :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

Good call Jeff, it is up to every individual to determine what every individual instrument needs. I use the human comfort theorem, am I comfortable? It's has worked for me for years, the one time I had a problem was when I was out of town and had left my mandolin wit ha friend at his store. The furnace went move and caused a very small crack ( I was really peeved, he never offered to have it repaired!) it has been stable for twenty five years so far and I do look at it from time to time. I get mad and then say, "it was what I thought I needed to do at the time." Anyway, find,your comfort level and accept what happens or, constantly fuss with things.

----------


## lflngpicker

I sincerely appreciate the heads up, but have had no problem for several years using these and they last a fairly long time.  Good investment to protect a very valuable and precious item.

----------


## parula1017

I am helping a friend sell a guitar she inherited seven years ago. She did what she THOUGHT was the right thing by putting a gel pack humidifier in the guitar. Now she owns a formerly fabulous 1955 J-185N with a massive problem due to leaking of the gel pack. The chemical leaked through the upper treble bout, entirely permeating the maple side. It has migrated to the top and side, and also into the lining of the original Lifton case. The finish is gone, refinishing will almost certainly be ineffective with the who-knows-what chemical that is now present in the wood, and the side has swollen to the point that the top and back are being forced apart. Needless to say, we are sick about this.

----------


## parula1017

"AS LONG AS IT DOES NOT LEAK" You got that right. (replying to lloving)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I've been using Boveda Humidipaks for years. I also have them in the humidipak saddle bags. Zero problems.

----------


## Buck

Anything can fail, but like Mike, I have not had issues in normal use.  Again, good general advice, it's prudent to check things now and again.  From the leaks that I have actually seen, they'd just burst and leak all at once, but they leak over time.  In most cases I think you'll be fine if you check them once in a while.

One other point, these need to be in the case, not the instrument.  Even though they make pouches to put them inside instruments, I have not found that to be necessary in order to humidify the interior of the case and therefore the instrument.  I don't frequently need in-case humidification, but when I do I put Boveda packs or damp sponge in the accessory box of the case.

Here are a couple of graphs from my test.

----------


## Sheila Lagrand

> I may be in a minority here, but I NEVER PUT ANYTHING WET OR DAMP anywhere near my instruments.  It scares me.  Humidifiers, sponges, etc., all sound very well intentioned, but you are asking for leaks, stains, or more serious damage, IMHO.  Nothing but a marketing gimmick that came out 30 or so years ago....and I cringed then, too.  I don't want to damage my case, let alone my instrument!


It's monsoon season here in the Sonoran desert, which means the humidity outside is up to a whopping 14%. In the house it's 30%. I keep an oasis in the case of my Collings. Everybody else hangs on the wall.

----------


## raqcoon

Just wondering if these Humidipaks have been improved since the OP eight years ago. I just bought an expensive Taylor guitar and it definitely needs to be humidified. Usually these packs dry out in a few months instead of leaking. 

Just to demonstrate how bad the humidity is here in New Mexico, after six weeks my new imported mandolin's fretboard shrunk to the point where the fret edges need filing. It's a just-released Eastwood electric mando with maple 'board. Cheap Chinese pourous wood, but Eastwood will reimburse me for the repair. Oh, it needs electronic diagnostics as well because of a sonic imbalance. Overall an overpriced instrument, but if the luthier can bring it up to speed on Eastwood's dime, then it should be playable for a while.

Hence, I can't recommend the Mandocaster if it needs expensive humidifying storage. It only comes with a gig bag. It has electronics problems, too.

----------


## Richard500

Im still studying the concept of 200% quality control.

----------


## MontanaMatt

> I’m still studying the concept of “200% quality control…”.


Perhaps it is based on a 300% scale?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Just wondering if these Humidipaks have been improved since the OP eight years ago. I just bought an expensive Taylor guitar and it definitely needs to be humidified. Usually these packs dry out in a few months instead of leaking. 
> 
> Just to demonstrate how bad the humidity is here in New Mexico, after six weeks my new imported mandolin's fretboard shrunk to the point where the fret edges need filing. It's a just-released Eastwood electric mando with maple 'board. Cheap Chinese pourous wood, but Eastwood will reimburse me for the repair. Oh, it needs electronic diagnostics as well because of a sonic imbalance. Overall an overpriced instrument, but if the luthier can bring it up to speed on Eastwood's dime, then it should be playable for a while.
> 
> Hence, I can't recommend the Mandocaster if it needs expensive humidifying storage. It only comes with a gig bag. It has electronics problems, too.


I've been using these since about the time of the original posting on a very old Taylor I bought in the 80's. Now I have them in all of my guitars and in the mandolin and mandola cases. Basically if you take care of them they will take care of you. They are actually made by Boveda and I buy them by the case and keep them in the Boveda saddle bags. I buy the 49% units on Amazon. People can have problems with anything, I'm not taking that away from anyone but they do a great job and I've never had any problems with them. If you do some research you'll see they are used in many different hobbies/Interests where humidity is needed. They can actually be recharged and I do but I'm not going to be the one to tell anyone how to do that because there will be that one person that can't do it right and they will have an issue.

----------


## Sue Rieter

For those that use these, where in your case do you _put it_? Especially if you have a well fitting case. I'm curious.

----------


## Louise NM

Raqcoon, another desert rat here.

I've used the Boveda packs for quite awhile with no problem at my luthier's strong recommendation. Like Mike, I keep them in the gore-tex bags just in case, although I've never had a problem with one. In addition, I keep an Oasis or Humistat bottle in each case. Otherwise, the packs dry out within days. This would be a terrible idea for people living most places, but when single-digit humidity is your reality, it works.

----------

